# Favorite '08 Albums



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

At this point any new revelations won't get 'digested' 'til next year by me at this point , so might as well take a stab at this. . 

1.AMSTERDAM STRING QUARTET, QUARTETS OP. 20 N.3; OP. 76 NO.1. Nice balance of 
'original instrument' feel with still fine emotional heft and abundant virtuosity and empathetic feel. Reveals more every listen to me.

2.STEPHEN RICE (Dir.), THE BRABANT ENSEMBLE, CRISTOBEL MORALES-- MAGNIFICAT (Motets/Lamentations). Includes a few recording premieres-- marvelous group singing I think and both moving w. lighter areas.

3.THE FLORESTAN TRIO, DVORAK PIANO TRIOS IN B MAJOR/G MINOR & SUK ELEGY. I'm big fan of them true; they have wonderful ensemble sound & make case these pieces distinctive, not 'Brahms-Lite' or something. 

4.JANINE JANSON (Violin), BACH INVENTIONS AND PARTITA. Heralded young violinist deserves praise here for inventiveness, her own cadenzas at times, & walking tightrope between keeping Bach profound and 'bright,' even playful.

5.PAUL MCCREESH/GABRIELI CONSORT & PLAYERS/CHETHAMS' CHAMBER CHOIR & SOLOISTS, HAYDN-- THE CREATION. Large scale orchestra/choir & soloists impressively managed & performed: one of the best English versions I've heard.

6.CHAMBER CHOIR OF STUTTGART/BERMAN CHAMBER PHILHARMONIC/FRIEDER BRENIUS (Cond.) & SOLOISTS-- SCHUBERT 'SAKONTALA.' A fine achievement-- recreating from fragments & completing a rare Schubert opera. And beyond that-- a couple hours of his music well worth hearing, nicely performed by all too.

7.THE TAKACS QUARTET, BRAHMS STRING QUARTETS IN B FLAT MAJOR/C MINOR. Enthusiasm & marvelously worked out. Each instrument very distinct, yet impressive ensemble sound. If not heavy on vibrato, still passionate and 'Romantic.'

8.JIRI BELOHLAVEK (Cond.)/PRAGUE PHILHARMONIC/ISABELLE FAUST (Violin)/CEDRIC TIBERGHIEN (Piano)-- MARTINU VIOLIN CONCERTO NO. 27/TOCCATA & SERENADA. Excellent work by the soloists. But it's really the lithe and impassioned, quicksilver orchestral sound that really impresses. Makes a case for the loveliness/creativity/appeal of Martinu very well. 

9.KATYA APEKISHEVA, GRIEG SOLO PIANO WORKS. If not the drama of Emil Gilels wonderful Grieg recordings, KA finds some interesting lyicism and introspective appeal very finely rendered. Much there is you delve.

10.CHRISTOPH POPPEN (Cond.)/GERMAN RADIO PHILA. ORCHESTRA/MURIEL CANTOREGGI (Violin)/JULIANE BANSE (soprano)-- FRANK MARTIN 'TRIPTYCHON. Essentially religious works: Martin has kinship with Hindemith and a bit, Messaien, and intriguing near-Romantic aspects too. Banse very impressive vocals on one part.

and


11.Stefano Ferrari (cond.), Modo Antiquo, Piau/Genaux/Agnew/Stutzman/Basso et al, Vivaldi-- Atenaide . Nice 'recreation' of Vivaldi opera w. excellent singers meshing well dramatically.

12.Susan Graham, Un Frisson Français. Marvelous recital of French songs-- many lesser known-- that again underline what marvelous affinity SG has for French repertoire both familiar and obscure.

13.Suzie LeBlanc/w. Laura Andriani (violin)/Robert Kortgaard(piano)/Lawrence Wiliford (tenor), Messiaen-- Chants de Terre et De Ciel. Another great record of fairly rarely done works-- 'happy' early Messaien. Impassioned performance by all-- esp. Suzie LeBlanc in surprising context (as she mainly sings early music).

14.Craig Hella Johnson(cond.)/Conspirare/Company of Voices, Tarik O'Regan-- Threshold of Night. Great ensemble singing by Austin TX group & impressive works mainly about peace and 'reconciliation' by one of best young 'choral' composers.

15.Angela Hewitt and Daniel Müller-Schott, Beethoven Cello Sonatas, Vol. 1. Sprightly and
involved. They do sev. early Beethovens a bit in 'Haydn tradition' form, & have fine communication.

16.Quatuor Atrrium, Beethoven Quartet No. 10/Shostokovich Quartet No. 5. Quick paced and passionate. These transitional works by both composers do make an interesting comparison/contrast in their hands that is worth thinking about.

17.Sandrine Piau (w. Susan Manoff, piano), Evocation. Interesting song cycle about woman's life and love/concerns that fits together very well & well chosen for both voice and piano.

18.Rachel Barton Pine, Jose Serebrier & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Beethoven/Clement Violin Concertos. One of many fine albums by her; this reveals the Clement as worthwhile piece that does have decided parallels to-- if not outright influence on-- the younger Beethoven.

19.Polyphony/Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge (cond. Stephen Layton), Susan Gritton (soprano), Poulenc-- Gloria & Motets. Very beautifully sung and nice small scale setting is used well by group.

20.Helmuth Rilling (cond.)/Oregon Bach Festival Orch. & Chorus/Stuttgart Chamber Orch. & Chorus, Haydn-- Theresienmesse/Paukenmesse. 'Rilling is thrilling'-- definitely accomplished, articulate performances that effortlessly (or seemingly so) capture the best aspects of 'original instruments' authenticity and emotional fervor/virtuosity. 


21.Simon Keenlyside/Angelika Kirchschlager, My Heart Alone (Operetta Arias/Duets)

22.Isabelle Faust(violin)/Alexandeer Melnikov(piano)/Teunis van der Zwart (horn), Brahms Horn Trio/Violin Sonata/Fantasies

23.Bohuslav Matousek (violin), Christopher Hogwood & Czech Philharmonic Orch., Martinu-- Complete Music for Violin & Orch., Vols. 3 &4

24.St. Petersburg String Quartet, Debussy/Ravel String Quartets

25.Emma Kirkby & London Baroque, Handel in Italy 

26.Carolyn Sampson (soprano), Purcell--Victorious Love

27.Chistopher Herrick, Buxtehude Complete Organ Works, Vol. 1

28.Menachem Pressler and Antonio Menses, Beethoven Complete Works for Piano and Cello.

29.Wu Han, Russian Recital

30.Susan Gritton/Mark Padmore/Iain Burnside, Brtten Abroad

Ed


----------

